# g ist null?



## Donut (19. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich ein Applet gestartet habe, kommt nachdem ich es geschlossen hab in der Konlsole von Eclipse eine NullPointer Exception.

in dieser zeile findet sich aber nur folgender code:

```
g.drawLine(279, 56, 279, 100);
```

also müsste g null sein .....
die methode holt sich g durch 

```
Graphics g = getGraphics();
```

wie kann das null sein?


----------



## Beni (19. Mai 2004)

Indem _getGraphics _*null *zurückgibt:

In der API steht eindeutig:


> Creates a graphics context for this component. This method will return null if this component is currently not displayable.



mfg Beni


----------



## Donut (24. Mai 2004)

hmmm

wann ist denn ein Component nicht anzeigbar?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mai 2004)

Bei Applets könnte das der Fall sein, wenn sie z.B. aus dem Anzeigebereich gescrollt wurde, die stop()-Methode also aufgerufen wurde.


----------



## Donut (24. Mai 2004)

ok danke euch beiden


----------

